# Help Clean Up SPN Posts



## Ishna (Jun 24, 2016)

Sat Sri Akaal Sangat Jio

You may notice some posts on SPN that have strange code around copy/pasted Gurbani.

Like this:

*॥ ਜਪੁ ॥*

*जपु ॥*

*Jap.*

*Chant And Meditate:*​
This happened when the forum migrated to new software in early 2015 and at this stage, we can only correct it manually.

It would help me greatly if you could post the link here to any such thread where you find these problems, so I can fix them up.

Many thanks 

Your Friendly Neighbourhood Ishna


----------

